# ***OFFICIAL*** Mike Ricci vs. Colton Smith Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Welterweight bout: 170 pounds*​


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Ricci via TKO


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Looks like no other fighters from the season made it to the card. Granted this was the worst season of fights I've ever seen but I figured at least one or two other guys would make the cut.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

We need a season like this where no fighters other than the finalist make it. Hopefully it'll make future TUFs a lot more exciting so people don't play it safe all the time.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I don't care a single bit about this fight.

Worst. Season. Ever.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I like Ricci, think he plays a good part as the MMA fighter that's like the average joe, nice and polite. Very good for MMA image.

Go Ricci!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Ricci's a small 170 and Colton smothered everyone on the show.

I think Ricci will take it though.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Colton got rocked a few times on the show. Ricci has a lot of power a better camp better striking and Wada able to counter bigger wrestlers.

Don't know how Colton can win this.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Colton via wrestling. Hard to tell if his wrestling is actually as good as it looked on the show because of the caliber of guys he was fighting.

But he'll probably win this and then we'll see next fight.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

Honestly this was the first season of Ultimate fighter I didn't give a damn about all these guys sucked. I think Ricci will win this fight I'd be surprised if either of these guys become anything more then a gate keeper in the UFC.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I couldnt care less about who wins this dreadful season.


Gonna pick Ricci to win, just because.


----------



## Parky-RFC (Jul 6, 2010)

Strange voting. Colton will embarrass Ricci with his Fitch-esque grinding wrestling strategy.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Ricci will likely drop to LW after this fight but I expect the fact he has Rory and GSP to mentor him should give him an edge here.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Ricci will likely drop to LW after this fight but I expect the fact he has Rory and GSP to mentor him should give him an edge here.


Pretty sure all of his fights have been a LW. I think he could probably make it to FW. Colton is probably going to drop as well.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I remember when Pat Curran totally demolished Mike Ricci. I seriously doubt that Colton will be able to replicate that. So I think Ricci will take it.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Colton got rocked a few times on the show. Ricci has a lot of power a better camp better striking and Wada able to counter bigger wrestlers.
> 
> Don't know how Colton can win this.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


Ricci does seem to tire, possibly from fighting bigger guys - there is some room for Smith to get a win.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

Life B Ez said:


> Pretty sure all of his fights have been a LW. I think he could probably make it to FW. Colton is probably going to drop as well.


I believe most, if not all his fights were at LW. I'm not sure why he moved up.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Most TUF contestants fight one weight class above their normal fight weight, since they have to make the cut 5 or 6 times in six weeks.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I love the way Goldberg says 'the Canadian' as though seven continents separate us from the Americans. 

Stranger in a far away land!


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I love the way Goldberg says 'the Canadian' as though seven continents separate us from the Americans.
> 
> Stranger in a far away land!


That's a lot less annoying than being reminded Colton is a soldier every time they say his name.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Colton's grip is unbelievable. He gets a hold of guys that they should be able to shrug off and they just can't.

I assume he'll be at LW next fight?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

An American wrestler. There's something new. 

And an army guy at that. How unique.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

****in' Steve Mazzagati


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

AJClark said:


> ****in' Steve Mazzagati


how is that guy still employed?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Meh, Ricci has nothing for him. 

Let's put Colton in there with Rory next and see how he does.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

TriStar is getting TriStarred.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Colton Smith is an underrated guy. He's a grinder with good top control and defense. He seemed very strong on the show despite looking like he was outside of his weight class. He should be able to drop down.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

USA > Canada?

░░░░░▄▄▄▄▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▄▄▄▄▄▄░░░░░░░
░░░░░█░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░▀▀▄░░░░
░░░░█░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░░░▒▒▒░░█░░░
░░░█░░░░░░▄██▀▄▄░░░░░▄▄▄░░░░█░░
░▄▀▒▄▄▄▒░█▀▀▀▀▄▄█░░░██▄▄█░░░░█░
█░▒█▒▄░▀▄▄▄▀░░░░░░░░█░░░▒▒▒▒▒░█
█░▒█░█▀▄▄░░░░░█▀░░░░▀▄░░▄▀▀▀▄▒█
░█░▀▄░█▄░█▀▄▄░▀░▀▀░▄▄▀░░░░█░░█░
░░█░░░▀▄▀█▄▄░█▀▀▀▄▄▄▄▀▀█▀██░█░░
░░░█░░░░██░░▀█▄▄▄█▄▄█▄████░█░░░
░░░░█░░░░▀▀▄░█░░░█░█▀██████░█░░
░░░░░▀▄░░░░░▀▀▄▄▄█▄█▄█▄█▄▀░░█░░
░░░░░░░▀▄▄░▒▒▒▒░░░░░░░░░░▒░░░█░
░░░░░░░░░░▀▀▄▄░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░█░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▀▄▄▄▄▄░░░░░░░░█░░


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

MikeHawk said:


> That's a lot less annoying than being reminded Colton is a soldier every time they say his name.


I wonder how many times Goldberg has said the word "soldier" during this fight, and the video leading up to it.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

hellholming said:


> I don't care a single bit about this fight.
> 
> Worst. Season. Ever.


They should've just let Julian Lane bang, bro.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

RearNaked said:


> USA > Canada?


Lets not forget we own the WW division.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

So...Colton Smith for SF LW Title challenger?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Great work by Colton. Assuming he drops, I'm looking forward to seeing him at LW.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Meh, Ricci has nothing for him.
> 
> Let's put Colton in there with Rory next and see how he does.


Hopefully they don't do that. Colton looks like a lightweight. Putting him in there with one of the biggest welterweights would be harsh.

He needs to drop down. It would suit his style better as well.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Toxic said:


> Lets not forget we own the WW division.


and all the maple syrup are belong to us


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Nick_V03 said:


> Hopefully they don't do that. Colton looks like a lightweight. Putting him in there with one of the biggest welterweights would be harsh.
> 
> He needs to drop down. It would suit his style better as well.


Wouldn't be the first time Rory beat up on an overmatched lightweight.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

Roflcopter said:


> They should've just let Julian Lane bang, bro.


Let me bang, bro! LET ME BANG, BRO!

Worst season ever, and this fight sums it up nicely. Just one the UFC needs, another 1 dimensional wrestler.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Nick_V03 said:


> Hopefully they don't do that. Colton looks like a lightweight. Putting him in there with one of the biggest welterweights would be harsh.
> 
> He needs to drop down. It would suit his style better as well.


Haha, I was just being a dink. I actually don't mind Colton. 

Goldberg is just aggravating me. I get it. He's an American soldier and hero.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

meh, boring 1 dimensional wrestlehumping

Ricci will go back to his usual Lightweight after this.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Not impressed with Colton. You have the dudes back. Do more damage or finish him. Don't just ride him for 3 rounds.


----------



## UFCfan4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

Colton Smith almost gave me a heart attack at the end.


----------



## Homeboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Sums up the season pretty well...It SUCKED!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

He ought to change his nickname to The American Army Ranger.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

poor sad spiderman, got smothered


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

break out the preparation H guys. jesus.


----------



## UFCfan4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

30-26, that judge should be fired lol


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

LMAO, nice... completely blowing off the Harley guy. Love it.


----------



## UFCfan4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

"Do this!"

- Dane White


----------



## Parky-RFC (Jul 6, 2010)

Parky-RFC said:


> Strange voting. Colton will embarrass Ricci with his Fitch-esque grinding wrestling strategy.


Am I the only one who seen that coming? EASY profit made on my man Colton Smith. :thumb02:


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

An army and a god reference both in one post-fight speech. 

That sucked.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

A bible thumping American army guy. Score!


----------



## UFCfan4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

Dana White looks like he can't wait to cut this guy. He is no fan of Colton Smith after giving the Harley guy the shaft.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I understand that you're excited but come on man don't ignore the Harley guy and be rude to the poInt that Dana has to tell you what to do. 

Also, dont crap on the sport by saying its easy. 

But being a ranger is pretty damn intense


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Haha, I was just being a dink. I actually don't mind Colton.
> 
> Goldberg is just aggravating me. I get it. He's an American soldier and hero.


You have a sick sense of humor my friend, haha. :thumb02:

I actually didn't mind that fight. It was decent, not great, but it was a solid performance from Colton. Someone needs to tell him that he's not a welterweight now.

He also needs to lighten up on calling MMA easy. I can tell it's just because he's proud of what he does, but some may take it wrong.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

but seriously I like Colton. He'd be at home in Alberta.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

UFCfan4Life said:


> Dana White looks like he can't wait to cut this guy. He is no fan of Colton Smith after giving the Harley guy the shaft.


Lol I was thinking the same thing.

This guy is cut within a year. Worst TUF season ever.

Time to stop having half a dozen TUF seasons every year... the talent is running a little thin...


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

You know you suck when Rogan says you are a pitter-patter. 

Hate that the guy who use the cheapest shot of the season (remember 1st episode?) won this sh*t over a nice classy guy like Ricci.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

RearNaked said:


> but seriously I like Colton. He'd be at home in Alberta.


are you from Alberta? Where you from?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Terror Kovenant said:


> I understand that you're excited but come on man don't ignore the Harley guy and be rude to the poInt that Dana has to tell you what to do.
> 
> Also, dont crap on the sport by saying its easy.
> 
> But being a ranger is pretty damn intense


It's easy when you are fighting Mike Ricci.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

UFCfan4Life said:


> 30-26, that judge should be fired lol


Probably the 2nd round. That ball shot did a lot of damage - the ref missed it so it was a legal shot :confused03: 

Terrible season of TUF, terrible judging (30-26.. not that it mattered) and terrible finale fight. It's a good thing the rest of the card has been superb.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Toxic said:


> are you from Alberta? Where you from?


Raised in Vancouver, university in Calgary. 

Had to move home for a bit, but I'm back out to Calgary in April to finish my degree.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

That was dreadful fight to watch! At least the rest of the card was pretty good. Colton better be able to learn striking while he's at LW or he's going to get smoked and cut pretty quickly though. It's to much of a talent rich division to be that one dimensional and be successful.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

Wookie said:


> That was dreadful fight to watch! At least the rest of the card was pretty good. Colton better be able to learn striking while he's at LW or he's going to get smoked and cut pretty quickly though. It's to much of a talent rich division to be that one dimensional and be successful.


I don't know if he's a natural WW or LW? 

Either way his striking looked pretty bad. He'll be in trouble when he fights someone with some TDD. He looked pretty one dimensional to me.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Riccccccciiiiiii!!!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Terror Kovenant said:


> I understand that you're excited but come on man don't ignore the Harley guy and be rude to the poInt that Dana has to tell you what to do.
> 
> Also, dont crap on the sport by saying its easy.
> 
> But being a ranger is pretty damn intense


Yes don't ignore the Harley guy or the Harley that you won but you aren't allowed to ride under any condition what so ever.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

As rude as it was, the guys dreams was to win TUF and make it to the UFC so him ignoring the Harley guy can be excused... A little. It was still rude though.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I think I fell asleep during this fight.


boring wrestlers..... zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

RearNaked said:


> Raised in Vancouver, university in Calgary.
> 
> Had to move home for a bit, but I'm back out to Calgary in April to finish my degree.


I'm a transplant as well, never realized you were a fellow Albertan.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Another Ultimate fighter fight that ends up looking like a sparring match, with no striking. Not a fan of this Colton dude. Smothers a guy with wrestling, spends most of the fight on the dudes back yet cannot sub him, says MMA is easy, ignores the Harley guy and his missus is finer than a motherf*cker. Dick.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I can't recall seeing a fight with that many failed sub attempts. How many times do you go for the same choke and fail over and over? Rather disappointed.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I think Ricci will have a far better career in the UFC than Colton.

The first guy with TDD Colton fights, he's going to get finished rather brutally.

Ricci will likely focus on his wrestling now and complete his game that much more. Is he really a 155 pounder?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I think Ricci will have a far better career in the UFC than Colton.
> 
> The first guy with TDD Colton fights, he's going to get finished rather brutally.
> 
> Ricci will likely focus on his wrestling now and complete his game that much more. Is he really a 155 pounder?


Pretty sure all of riccis pro fights are at 155.

If Colton is going to stay at 170 he'll get ****ed up.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

Tyson Fury said:


> Another Ultimate fighter fight that ends up looking like a sparring match, with no striking. Not a fan of this Colton dude. Smothers a guy with wrestling, spends most of the fight on the dudes back yet cannot sub him, says MMA is easy, ignores the Harley guy and his missus is finer than a motherf*cker. Dick.


Also;

1. Won his fight to get into the house with a fake glove tap / takedown combo.

2. Didn't finish a fight on the show. 

It's really easy to not like this guy.



PheelGoodInc said:


> I think Ricci will have a far better career in the UFC than Colton.


I think so / hope so. He's going to need to work on his wrestling / tdd though.



Life B Ez said:


> Pretty sure all of riccis pro fights are at 155.
> 
> If Colton is going to stay at 170 he'll get ****ed up.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


Yea he is 7-2 at lightweight.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Tyson Fury said:


> Another Ultimate fighter fight that ends up looking like a sparring match, with no striking. Not a fan of this Colton dude. Smothers a guy with wrestling, spends most of the fight on the dudes back yet cannot sub him, says MMA is easy, ignores the Harley guy and his missus is finer than a motherf*cker. Dick.


Now that's funny. You summed it up pretty nicely. I was like...how did he land her. Notice how he kicked Ricci in the gonads and went straight for em still with no hesitation. I respect em as a marine, but he doesn't seem to have sportmanship. The Harley guy and Dana had to yell at em to get his attention. He'll learn pretty fast that being tenacious won't be enough against mid tiered fighters.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

No_Mercy said:


> Now that's funny. You summed it up pretty nicely. I was like...how did he land her. Notice how he kicked Ricci in the gonads and went straight for em still with no hesitation. I respect em as a marine, but he doesn't seem to have sportmanship. The Harley guy and Dana had to yell at em to get his attention. He'll learn pretty fast that being tenacious won't be enough against mid tiered fighters.


To be fair - it looked like Colton looked at the ref, and saw mazzagatti's eyes glazed over, probably thinking about what he wanted from Santa Claus. Once he realized mazzagatti wasn't stopping the fight, Colton just kept fighting.

That being said, what he did on episode 1 of this season was one of the biggest douche-moves you can do in MMA. If you have to tell the fans you're not a cheap/dirty fighter, you just might be a cheap/dirty fighter.

It's also very easy to not like this Colton guy. A military, army/jesus loving wrestler. It sounds so cookie-cutter. He will be a fringe fighter at best.

I don't think we will see talent like we used to from TUF. The "6 figure contract" needs to be revised. You're locked up for 3 years / 9 fights, and 12 show / 12 win for 3 fights in the first year, with the UFC holding the option for 16/16 for 3 fights in the 2nd year, and 22/22 in the 3rd year. 
*
You have fighters like Dave Herman who came into the UFC 2 years after Nelson, and is already making more in disclosed pay than Nelson. *This is because Nelson is still locked up in the TUF 6-figure contract. Herman has already been able to re-negotiate, and he lost to Nelson, and his UFC record is terrible.

I think a lot of good up and coming fighters don't want that 3 year 6-figure contract. You have to fight a bunch of times for free in the house, and then you get locked up for 3 years. Good up and coming fighters are getting signed straight to the UFC, for shorter term deals (usually 1 year 3 fights), allowing them to re-negotiate sooner, and get bigger money.

I think we will see a lot of fringe fighters coming out of TUF, unless the contract is made a little more lucrative.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

FITCH OFF Carlton Smith. I dont want to see this guy 'fight'. Horrible fight.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Just what the UFC needs is another human backpack. Let alone one that pulls slime ball moves like a fake glove touch.


----------

